# Grizzly G0555 Bandsaw...replace guide bearings with cool blocks?



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I've now got (at least) two guide bearings on my G0555 that no longer really want to turn. Since I'll have to replace them with *something*, I'm considering going with cool blocks, since at a minimum, it won't have any moving parts that can fail.

Does anyone here have experience making that transition from bearings to cool blocks on the G0555? It doesn't seem to be well documented. I can find the blocks themselves, but the block holder seems a bit more obscure, especially making sure it works with the Grizzly specifically.

Thanks.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

It doesn't seem to be well documented. I can find the blocks themselves, but the block holder seems a bit more obscure,

I specified Cool Block holders when I purchased my G0555. The part number at the time I ordered was #P1019005A. You need two. The price in 9/06 was $3.25 each.

I'm a big fan of cool blocks and have used them on an older Jet 14" and now on my Grizzly. They are much quieter and easy to align than roller bearings.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I googled the part number you gave and came up with a thread that listed everything needed

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?150440-Grizzly-GO555X-Resaw-Problem-Fixed/page2

I went to grizzly and was able to add it to the cart by directly entering the part number. I put in two of those (for upper and lower guides) and then 4 of the blocks themselves. The only thing I couldn't get was the thumb screws...the only thing that came up was set screws, which would be more of a pain to adjust. Of course on the current bearing guides, I always used a hex wrench to adjust their spacing as well, so maybe it's not such a big deal....

The block holder guides are still $3.25, btw. When you add in everything including shipping (but not taxes), it comes to about $40.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

>>>> and then 4 of the blocks themselves

I did not purchase the coo blocks from Grizzly. There were some knock off faux blocks being sold a few years ago that were not anywhere near as good as the real, patented Cool Blocks.

Just be sure you are getting the genuine blocks.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Too late now. : ) I've heard people just creating their own blocks out of wood, if these don't work out . A nice option, I suppose.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I too have a G0555.The lower bearings would last a month and then freeze up.Ive replaced them a number of times , even got them to loosen up by soaking them in gasoline which of coarse removes the grease in them.I gave up and just loosened them up a bit.Its always the lower ones for me that lock.It seems to work ok this way.


----------



## bashinsk (Oct 3, 2012)

*UPDATE ABOUT GRIZZLY COOL BLOCKS*

Hi all. It's 2019 and I have updated info about replacing the ball bearings in the Grizzly G0555 line with Cool Blocks. Here is what Grizzly recently told me:

*"The parts we have provided below will fit with the G0555/X/XH models, without issue. Some modifications may be required to fit the G0555LX/LA35/LANV models."

Guide Block Holder (Qty 2)
www.grizzly.com/parts/P0580085
Guide Blocks (Qty 4)
www.grizzly.com/parts/P0580086
Thumb Screws (Qty 4)
www.grizzly.com/parts/PTS003M*

Hope this helps!

hb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I will say one thing about you, you sure follow up on things. :grin: I have been wanting to know how cool blocks worked on bandsaws. I also have the Grizzly 555 bandsaw.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Humorously, after all this time, I *still* need that info. Long ago, I ordered that part and when it came, the cool block holder didn't fit. I contacted Grizzly and they confirmed that I had ordered the wrong part. Haven't touched it since, I just keep using the old roller guides. But this info now gets me interested again in finally fixing that. Thanks!

Edit: I notice, upon clicking the links, that they don't seem to work for me. The links that is, they go to an error page.


----------



## bashinsk (Oct 3, 2012)

Hmmm... The links work for me. You can just go to the Grizzly site and search the part numbers.

hb


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ebay has lots of them*

here's some:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=cool+block+bandsaw+guides&_sacat=0


Keep in mind that they are square, BUT some come in round also. Sizes are 3/8" and 1/2" so order as required.


Guide blocks only come into play when cutting curves:






Your boards must be flattened on the side that goes against the fence OR it will rock and you won't get a parallel surface on your workpiece. I use a jointer for boards under 6". For boards greater than 6" I either use a planer sled or my 13" Min Max jointer:






These clamps make quick work of securing a board to run through the thickness planer:
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/planer-sled-rails-14940/


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Links work for me now. Thanks.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

bashinsk said:


> *UPDATE ABOUT GRIZZLY COOL BLOCKS*
> 
> Hi all. It's 2019 and I have updated info about replacing the ball bearings in the Grizzly G0555 line with Cool Blocks. Here is what Grizzly recently told me:
> 
> ...


Just want to extend a big "THANK YOU" for posting this information. I didn't know there were parts available from Grizzly to do the conversion. I ordered and installed the the parts. So much better! Wish I did this years ago. Thanks again!


----------

